# Lazy easy way to make tomato sauce



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I stumbled upon this at home and it's so easy that I've been feeling guilty for not sharing it.

Of course - I pick my tomatoes when they're perfectly ripe or bring them in and sit them in the window just before they're perfectly ripe. They're ripe by the next day. It definitely works best with the paste-type tomatoes.

I rinse them off very well (this is the only rinse they'll get) and throw them, whole, into the freezer in plastic grocery bags until some time in winter or early spring when I get around to canning them.

When I'm ready to can them, I just grab about a bag and a half and heap them up as high as I can in the crock pot (don't add water). I balance the lid on top of the pile and turn the crock pot on low and go to bed. When I get up in the morning I find a bunch of shrunken up tomatoes floating in clear water in the crock pot. I just pour off the water, pour the tomatoes into a bowl until they cool, and then pull out the skins and the stems and I have thick, ready-to-can, tomato sauce. Hubby likes for me to strain it to crush up all the chunks. Sometimes we add herbs and garlic, sometimes we just can it up plain and add stuff later when we're cooking. 

I like to do a big batch at once so I run the crock pot for 2 days straight and keep the sauce in a big pot in the cold room until I have enough to fill 2 pressure canners. I pressure can them in quarts for 20 minutes so I don't even have to bother with vinegar or lemon juice.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

sounds good. thank you


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Great idea! Last year I whizzed the tomatoes in the cuisinart (skins, seeds and all) and froze them in gallon bags. Still have a few in the freezer. But this sounds even easier.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I love my victro strainer to get rid of the seeds n skins but I'm gonna try this to get a thicker sause and reduse cooking time  sounds good


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting this. 

I make tomato basil sauce and have been looking for a easier way to remove skins and seeds than running sauce through my food mill. Have also tried the KitchenAid fruit and vegetable strainer and an Italian tomato press. Anything I use seems to back up with skin and I spend most of my time clearing equipment of clogs.

We've planted some San Marzano tomatoes this year and I'm hoping to be able to can lots of sauce.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll admit I am often lazy about seeds and skin. Since they're my tomatoes I think it tastes great anyway, but honestly not nearly as good as straining and making a great smooth sauce. I have an old italian aluminum cone strainer with a wooden dowel, works with some muscle power but takes a long time. You know old school italian woman cooked all day long!


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Put tomatoes, peppers, onions, garlic, herbs into a pot in any ratio. Bring to a simmer, run a stick blender through it then simmer to the consistency you like and can it. Does not seperate in the jar this way either.


----------

